# Outdoor Recessed Speakers?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The application will be outdoors, but under roof with ample overhang. Mounting will be in drywall. 
No direct exposure to sunlight or precip., but obviously exposed to fog and ambient moisture, bugs, etc.

Will the Klipsch R-2650-C's work, or do we need a true outdoor rated unit?

Who makes an outdoor recessed speaker of good quality?


----------



## C-Dub006 (Aug 23, 2007)

Marlin guy,

If you have drywall outside and it has held up to fog, other moisture in that location, the Klipsch speakers you mention will be fine as they have weatherized components. I have had a H20 sitting on an outside fireplace shelf under a free standing, with three open sides, solid roof patio cover(30' x 16') for three years and no issues with it or the flat screen it goes with.


----------

